# Key Post: New York, New York.



## sueellen (29 Oct 2002)

Hi,

Myself & a group of friends are heading to NY, for 5 days, at the end of Feb beginning of Mar 03 - Anyone got any tips, ideas etc that would be good to share?

They can be, must see events, pubs, restaurants etc.
Whatever you found great about NY that you'd like to do again.

Tks !

S


----------



## Marion (30 Oct 2002)

*Re: New York, New York*

Hi Shinny

I have been to NY twice for long long weekends in the past couple of years. Both times in February. The weather was on both occasions cold but crisp with beautiful clear blue skies.  Bring a warm jacket/coat - you will need it.  A lot depends on your particular interests and taste but anyway here's what I would recommend.

A morning or afternoon in the *Metropolitan Museum of Art*. It's huge. Research online (the link below) the areas which you are interested in (I like the 19th and 20th century European and American art).The museum is just off central park which, of course, you will have to spend  a little time in! There are often some events taking place in the park check out the link below.

*Shopping*:: Bloomingdales,  Banana Republic, Abercrombie and Fitch, Pottery Barn, Crate and Barrell, Tower records, Barnes and Noble. I would not miss any of these on any trip!

A morning or afternoon on *Ellis Island* in the museum - well worth the vistit. A visit to the Empire State building - we went up in the late evening - it was freezing, but the view was fantastic.

Soho/Greenwich village - great atmosphere and little restaurants.

*Restaurants*: we chose many different cuisines.  Some were excellent  -  can't remember any of the names but do not go to Robert de Niro's Tribeca Grill restaurant - food was only mediocre and we thought it bad value overall and he didn't have the grace to turn up  

Had breakfast almost every morning in Dean and De Luca's beside the Rockerfeller Center (never bothered with the breakfast in the hotel, even though it was included in the rate) - and the Dean and De Luca store is also a must see if you're a foodie! Had breakfast one morning in the Cafe Mozart - also lovely. Food is excellent.

Can't remember any of the names of the bars, but that's cos we probably drank too many fantastic cocktails! 

We made a decision not to go and see any shows  - it would interfer with our shopping, eating and drinking!  But that's certainly something which a sane and sober person could do  

There were 4 of us and so we took cabs everywhere. We never ventured outside of Manhattan. Manhattan is the biz!

Have a great time! You should spend some time perusing this site.

Marion :hat


----------



## shinny (30 Oct 2002)

*New York, New York*

Marion,

Thanks for taking the time to give me your thoughts & ideas on NY.  Looks like we have a very busy time ahead of us !!

Cheers,
Shinny


----------



## 250Raid (31 Oct 2002)

*NY*

Depending on what you are into......
From Battery take the ferry to Ellis and Liberty islands
Ellis Island is worth a couple of hours, take the "talking tour" disc-man that guides you through each area and gives you all the info on what the room was used for it's very good
Liberty island - didn't get off the ferry as the there is not much to see apart from the statue which I believe is now closed to the public....

The USS Intrepid is also excellent for a couple of hours, it is an aircraft carrier that has been converted to a museum....deck is full of fighters and choppers.....there is a A-12 Blackbird, Harrier jump-jet, F-14 tomcat, the list goes on....that is one side of the pier on the other side is a Sub and a Destroyer....the USS Growler & the USS Edson which you can get tours of... see www.intrepidmuseum.org for more info

Also which I thought was the best was the Natural History Museum....we spent half a day here and only saw about 1.5 floors of exhibits out of 4 floors the Dinasaurs were unbelievable......

I hope this helps


----------



## rory (31 Oct 2002)

*Re: NY*

For a cheapo view of Manhatten, Liberty, and the bay, take the Staten Island Ferry from near Battery Park. It cost $1 round trip last time I was on it (a few years ago).

Also, take the subway from Manhatten to the first stop in Brooklyn (High St?) and walk back across the Brooklyn Bridge. Amazing views.


----------



## shinny (31 Oct 2002)

*NY*

250Raid & Rory, thanks for advice.  Looks like we'll have lots & lots to do.

S


----------



## Marion (14 Sep 2003)

*Re: >>New York, New York*

*These posts were submitted by others and edited by me*:

*NYTourist*
Unregistered User
------------------------------------------------------------
 I am going to New York and was wondering do people have any advice as to where to stay?

I have been told that I should stay in Manhattan as this leaves me close to everything, but that is where I am up to.

I'm only going for 4 nights, so not overly worried if the cost is on the higher rather than lower side. Key issue is that the hotel is nice, clean, modern / recently refurbished with easy access to all the sights and sounds.



*ClubMan*
Administrator
------------------------------------------------------------




*ann*

------------------------------------------------------------
you could try www.aerlingushotels.com to find something. I would recommend the pennslyvania hotel as it is very central but if you do book it make sure to get a renovated room. This hotel has its own website at www.hotelpenn.com it is across the road from madison square garden and 5 minutes from times square (make sure to get a renovated room) which is v central and cheap enough if you book it through www.octopustravel.com. Its about 5 mins from time square madison square garden is right opposite and the empire state is around the corner. Also dont forget macys which is about 3 mins away.

Also if you get a return bus ticket from the airport you can get dropped to this hotel and its only 23 dollars return.  


*starfish*


------------------------------------------------------------
 I stayed in Hotel Pennsylvania and have to say I thought it was horrible. Maybe I didn't get one of the renovated rooms. Felt like I was staying in a train station as that's what the lobby looked like. 

*homegirl*


-----------------------------------------------------------

 I've stayed in the Drake Hotel in Manahattan. Great location (Park Ave and 56th St) and within walking distance of many touristy attractions/shops.

Cost was about 260 dollars per night for a standard room but it's worth checking their website for any special deals - www.swissotel.com

Rooms were lovely and all in all, a great location. 



*NYTourist*

------------------------------------------------------------

As it happens, someone put me on to  and they have some really good specials, one of which was a rate of $189 per night in The Drake Swissotel, inclusive of buffet breakfast and use of gym on Park Avenue! How about that for coincidence!!

On travelzoo you can subscribe to a top 20 email which is issued once weekly and is great for anyone going to US (friend forwarded me a copy of recent emails).


*kerri*


------------------------------------------------------------
 hi, i live in a new york suburb. 

Hotel pennsylvania is centrally located in manhattan, but its a real dive. They advertise as having "all renovated rooms", but I stayed there once for a summer conference and had moldy carpet, cracked plaster, and a broken a/c. Another minus is since its so close to penn station, there arent any chairs in the lobby(to keep the homeless and riff raff from plopping down comfortably). During peak times when most people are trying to check-in or check out, there are huge huge lines and not a place in sight to sit.

A friend stayed at the doubletree suites in times square, it was clean, modern and comfortable and very close to the theatre. I'm not sure about prices, but you couldn't ask for a better area, broadway at your doorstep, fabulous restaurants, and easy access to subways, buses and taxis.


*coolaboola*

------------------------------------------------------------

Not related to accomodation but if this is your first trip to NY check out www.bigapplegreeter.org/ H and I used them and it added an interesting dimension to our stay ... we made friends with our 'Greeter' and met her again several times during our stay as well as e-mailing regularly afterwards. 

If you're just looking for a bed to crash down in at night you could do worse than looking at the hostel options. We stayed at the Riverside Inn (admittedly 4 years ago now ... is it really that long ago??) Check out [broken link removed]

The Riverside Inn was pretty (read very!) basic but had everything we needed (including a TV!) in an immaculately clean en suite double room. If you don't mind basic, basic, basic (tiny room, industrial grey walls, tin wardrodes, etc.) I would recommend it ... if memory serves me correctly we paid c. £269 ("old money!") for seven nights accommodation.

Have fun! 



*Pablo007*

Try Metropolitan Hotel on 51st and Madison, stayed there recently, nothing fancy, lobby needs an uplift but rooms were clean and reasonably spacious, I got a rate of $100 per night when I booked it on ebookers. great location, close to many sites and major shopping.


----------



## Marion (26 Sep 2003)

*Re: 10 tips for NY*

These tips were posted by *extopia*:

10 Things to do in New York...

1. Staten Island Ferry. Hackeyed, perhaps, but the best view of the bay and the financial district you can possibly get.

2. The Met. Simply the best art gallery/museum in the world.

3. Central Park. Smaller than the Phoenix Park, I know -- but full of life and a real oasis in the heart of the city.

4. East Village. Real life, NYC style.

5. Greenwich Village: pretty (as they say over there).

6. Chrysler Building. What Art Deco is...

7. Roosevelt Island Tramway. Imagine a ski lift in the heart of the midtown district. And get off and walk around at the far end, you'll forget you're in NYC.

8. Joe's Bar, 6th between Avenues A and B. Bring your pool queue and if you hold the table, award yourself a pitcher of beer.

9. Woodside, Queens. Go into Sidetracks Bar and try to imagine what it would have been like during Italia '90.

10. Museum of the Moving Image, Long Island City. See Bill Cosby's sweaters in real life. Be Woody Allen. Relive the "Highlander" finale on the roof.

Most of all, enjoy yourself. It's what city life is all about. 

Oh yeah, a Broadway Show (but only if you want to be a tourist).

*Red* made this contribution

Last time we were in NYC we went on the Circle line cruise. See www.Circleline.com for more information. Great views of the city, and I would certainly recomment it. It leaves from the spot where the Intrepid is tied up. Anyway check it out.


----------



## Almost30 (29 Sep 2003)

*New York New York*

Bobby Vans Steakhouse - Manhattan

Can't remember the exact location.  It was due east from the bottom of Central Park.  The steak was the finest I've ever tasted.  It was also huge.  The service was wonderful.

Not for those on limited budgets.  I was there approximately three years ago and got very little change out of $250.  But it was worth every cent.


----------



## Slash (6 Oct 2004)

*Re: New York New York*

We have just returned from a trip to NY and the following info may be of interest to some people.

*Transport from/to JFK:*

The fixed taxi fare from JFK to downtown Manhattan is $45 plus tolls ($4) plus tip. I gave him $55 and he seemed to be satisfied.

There is a bus service that goes to JFK from the Port Authority or Penn Station or Grand Central. It leaves every 20 mins and costs $15. Very good value. The bus was a bit old and the air conditioning didn't work but it was OK. It also goes from JFK to Manhattan - full details on www.nyairportservice.com.

If you're feeling flathulach, you can get a limo or even a stretch for between 60 and 120 plus tolls plus tip.

*Transport around Manhattan:*

An Unlimited Ride MetroCard will give you unlimited travel on buses and subway. Cost is $7 for one day or $21 for a week - this is very good value when you consider you could spend $21 on a couple of taxi rides just going to dinner. The Unlimited Ride MetroCard is available from many hotels, the NY Convention and Visitors Bureau, Grand Central, or from subway vending machines, with your credit card or cash. More info on www.mta.info.

*Broadway Show:*

We went to "The Producers" which is the "hottest show on Broadway right now". It was very expensive, and the greatest load of over-acted, over-directed, over-the-top nonsense I have ever seen.

*Weather:*

Although we didn't know it, late September is a good time to visit NY. Sunny and warm, not humid.

*Shopping:*

I got dragged to a place called Woodbury Common Outlet Center. You get a bus at the Port Authority, journey time is about 1 hour, and cost is $35 round trip. Very nice place, pretty good prices, but my wife reckoned the prices were not much better than in Macy's.


----------



## efm1 (6 Oct 2004)

*Re: New York New York*

Slash / Anyone else,

Did you come across Century 21 by Wall Street when you were shopping ?

Wife and I are going before Xmas and I'm trying to see if Century 21 is worth a look.

I was also looking at going to a show and was thinking about "Moving Out", the musical based on Billy Joel songs.  I like his music and the reviews seem good - anybody hear anything about this ?

Finally anyone ever stay in the Regency Hotel on Park ?  It's supposed to be good but wouldn't mind a second opinion.

Cheers

efm


----------



## Lisa (6 Oct 2004)

*Century 21*

Have been to Century 21 a couple of times. It's just across the road from the World Trade Centre site.

Very good bargains to be had in designer bags, underwear/socks, and cashmere scarves! There's also a big selection of discounted shoes although you have to prepared to search. It's usually very busy with shoppers (mainly Irish accents) so as long as you don't mind the crowds it's worth a look.


----------



## sueellen (25 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*pc2001
Registered User
New York*

Thinking of spending 5 days in new york shopping, for clothes and some electricals ( laptop, Digital etc) any advice on palce to stay that are close to the good shops and not that expensive to stay in. Also any place to look for good deals on flights 

*Jildy
Registered User
Re: New York*

Just be careful when buying electrical goods in the US. They operate on a different voltage and frequency to us in Ireland so items may not operate when you get back... 

*Jildy
Registered User
Re: New York*

Sorry, forgot to add accommodation info...

Days Inn, 790 EIGHTH AVENUE.

Cheap and cheerful accommodation - centrally located..

*annkaren
Unregistered User
Cheap hotels in new york*

Stay at the Pennslyvania , great location on 34th street 2 mins from maceys, and opposite madison square garden. Make sure to ask for a renovated room. The best place to book it is on www.octopustravel.com and try booking it through dollars as it will work out a few quid cheaper (depending on exchange rate) 

*allensquare20
Registered User
Re: Cheap hotels in new york*

Try Portland Square Hotel on 49th Street. Book using their own web site.It is a better quality hotel than the Penn. and prices are similar 

*extopia
Frequent poster
Re: Cheap hotels in new york*

Avoid the Gramercy Park hotel. Not good value at 180/night per (at worst dingy, at best adequate) double room. And very noisy if you have a room with a park view. No broadband (despite what they'll tell you), No breakfast. Overpriced bar ($12 cocktails). Good downtown location though!

*firsttimebuyer
great new york hotels website*

we used [broken link removed] and got some really good prices on central hotels. We stayed in the majestic which was good, but have a look on the website and see for yourself.

*npgallag
Registered User
Re: great new york hotels website*
-
just came from there tue..stayed sat+sun night in the Milford Plaza hotel in 7ave for $150 a night.. just off time square...not to bad but rooms a bit small which is what i expected for that location... 

*oysterman
Registered User
Re: great new york hotels website*

All hotel rooms are relatively small in NY (versus space you'd expect in similar grade hotel elsewhere). Manhattan is a bit tight for space after all.

I always look on the upside.....the room seems to fill up very quickly with shopping bags, putting the dampeners on Mrs. Oysterman's retail fervour.  

*Doogo
Registered User
Recommendations for restaurants or bars in Manhattan*

hey,
anyone with good reviews of restaurants/bars in manhattan - doesn't matter where in the city or what type of place - just looking for good reviews/personal experiences
thx
d 

*Lisa
NY restaurants*

Last time we were in NY we ate in Benihanas (47 West 56th Street). Food was delicious and good atmosphere in the place. You might even spot a celebrity there. Vincent Pastore from the Sopranos was at the next table when we were there.

Chef cooks the food right in front of you and also provides a running commentary which can be funny or irritating, depending on your mood.

Can't remember exactly how much we paid for dinner but it was reasonably priced. You can check the details on their website www.benihana.com/

*adavidson
Manhattan restaurants*

Transplanted New Yorker here. There are good restaurants of very cuisine in every price range, but I'd go for authentic NY pizza (John's on Bleecker Street, or Patsy's in Brooklyn), bagels (H&H on upper East Side or EssaBagel), cheesecake (Zabars--take it across the street into Central Park), Chinese somewhere down in Chinatown, and Italian down in Little Italy. Indian on East 6th Street. The farmer's market on Saturday in Union Square and Dean and Deluca in Soho anytime are great for foodies. 
My favorite bar is Old Town on East 15th or 16th just north of Union Square. Realness plus excellent burger and fries.


----------



## Digger (27 Dec 2004)

*NY*

Wouldn't recommend pennsylvania hotel . Stayed there last Feb , a dog show was there for the duration of my stay.

Also DO NOT use hotel phone for calling home. They will fleece you.

Otherwise enjoy , a great place


----------



## Carmel (17 May 2006)

Just back from a short trip to New York.
A couple of tips.

If you're going to the typical tourist spots like the Empire State Building, or the Statue of Liberty/ Ellis Island, GO EARLY. We had a lovely time at the Empire State as we got there as it opened (9.30am). But it was midday when we got to the Statue of Liberty and it was thronged with people and huge queues to get in. It was so bad we didn't bother getting off the ferry at Ellis Island. 

Tip for the Empire State building, they have an audio tour thats very good. I don't normally like them, but this was easy to listen to and gave good information on the views in the different directions.

Good place for Breakfast - the Red Flame Diner on 67 W 44th St, between 5th and 6th Avenue.  

We had a lovely hotel, the Marriott Courtyard, Times Square South. Great location, nice room, super buffet breakfast, would highly recommend it. 

If the weather is nice, hire a boat on the lake in Central Park, very chilled, nice to get away from the traffic.

Thats it.
C


----------



## Bluebean (11 Sep 2007)

*Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

hi all, 

Can anyone tell me where is the best place for booking a hotel in New York for mid-November?

Hotels seem to be scarily expensive over there 

Anyone got any personal recommendations that won't break the bank?

thanks.


----------



## themetunegal (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

We recently used hotwire.com and priceline.co.uk for booking a trip to Boston & New England. Both sites were recommended by colleagues at work and there was positive feedback on AAM.

We got a 4* hotel in Downtown Boston on a Sat night for $100, whereas the guidebook was telling us $300! 

With both websites, you must enter your credit card details first and you blind book (i.e. you don't know which hotel you have gotten until after you have boooked).


----------



## Bluebean (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

hmm, not sure I like the idea of 'blind' booking.  Can you specify the quality (star rating) of accommodation you want?

What about apartments, is it possible to rent an apartment nightly?  I've googled a few of them but again, looking for first hand experience.


----------



## mo3art (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

Yes you can specify the standard of accommodation you want along with the general geographic location.  If you do a search on hotwire or priceline for "condos" they are the equivalent of apartments and you can get a 1, 2 or 3 bedroom.

You also don't have to input your credit card details if you are an ebay user as they do accept paypal which is great peace of mind.

I also used hotwire recently and got a 3* hotel in the area I wanted (not in NYC but in the US) for $49 per night, exclusive of taxes.  The same hotel was on special offer via an irish travel agent for over triple the price.

Check out www.betterbidding.com for further details on using these 2 accommodation booking sites.


----------



## carpedeum (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

Check hotel reviews on 

I found the Hilton Embasssy Suites near Ground Zero through this site.... excellent suites at reasonable prices.


----------



## shesells (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

Another priceline fan here (I have used hotwire in the past and liked it but find I can get better deals on priceline).

We got the Grand Hyatt at Grand Central Station in NYC for $120 a night instead of $295.

Priceline is a little scary at first, check out www.betterbidding.com for tips and ideas on how and where to bid.

For NYC we only bid on 4* (too many dodgy places included in the 3* ranking) in Midtown East. It can only be the Hyatt or the Intercontinental - both perfect.

Good luck!


----------



## frankmac (12 Sep 2007)

*Re: Best website for booking New York accommodation?*

Check the booking sites to get an idea of price and location that suits you. But also check direct on the websites of any of the hotels who have one, as they often have specials.

Last summer I got Fitzpatrick's Manhattan direct for much much less than any of the booking agents were offering.


----------



## annR (19 Oct 2007)

Hi

Anyone care to give me some shopping tips for my trip to New York next week?  Am only going to have a couple of days in Manhatten.  I would like to buy some decent stuff but am presuming it will be cheaper than here.

Rgs, Ann


----------



## foxylady (19 Oct 2007)

Jersey Gardens a definite must. Plenty of shops under one roof and about 25 mins from manhattan by bus.


----------



## Jonnyboy (6 Nov 2007)

annR said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone care to give me some shopping tips for my trip to New York next week?  Am only going to have a couple of days in Manhatten.  I would like to buy some decent stuff but am presuming it will be cheaper than here.
> 
> Rgs, Ann



So how did it go? Im going in a few weeks, any info for me?

I also heard that in one of the outlet stores, if you show your passport you get a discount. I think the place is called woodbury common. Is this true?


----------



## kmelvin (6 Nov 2007)

Hi, was there in September. Tips:

1. Theres only 1 resturant I would eat in at Times Square - Ruby Tuesday.
Didn't like the other resturants at Times Sq.

2. Don't get a ricshaw (sorry if bad spelling). They're a rip off. Stick with Taxis.

3. Subway is a little hard to get used to at first, but well worth the effort.

4. We stayed in the Milford plaza. It was very rundown, but rooms were clean and cheap, had a safe and was 5 mins walk from Times Square. 

5. Spring St for Shoes.

6. Abercrombie and Fitch - Personally I though this was THE best clothes shop in NY. I would have spent hundreds in here if I could. Its located across from the Seaport at Pier 17.

7. Bleecker St (in Greenwich) is lively and has some good bars on it. 

8. Century 21 gave me a headache, too much stuff. You will find great bargains there, but personally I couldn't wait to get out of it.

This site has some good tips:
[broken link removed]

Have a great trip.

K


----------



## carpedeum (6 Nov 2007)

Getting to Manhattan from JFK:-
We followed the directions to the *SkyTrain* in Arrivals and travelled to *Howard Beach Station* (note: you pay at Howard Beach station). Then we took the *A Train*. You can buy a cheaper return SkyTrain+subway ticket from Howard Beach to Manhattan Subway Stations. Note: we also puchased weekly subway *Metro Cards* ($24 each) which proved very economical and saved a lot of time. The Subway was safe for us, even late at night, though we are used to travelling in cities.

One block away behind the *World Trade Center,* near *Ground Zero,* is *PJ Clarkes (*http://www.pjclarkes.com/) where you can eat and drink overlooking the water with a view of the *Statue of Liberty* until the wee small hours. There is also a very pleasant walk along the shoreline from there to *Clinton Fort* at *Battery City Park* (15minutes walk) where you can take a ferry trip to Liberty and *Ellis island*. We found the *Heartland Brewery (*[broken link removed]), beside the *Empire State*, at *350 Fifth Avenue at 34th Street* , very good value for food. The beer was also the best I found in Manhattan! We also had great pizzas at *Lombardis* ([broken link removed] Little Italy (Subway 6 stop at *Spring Street* ) at 32 Spring St, between Mott and Mulberry Streets. For a real NYC experience, *Katz's Delicatessan (*) at 205 East Houston Street (corner of Ludlow Street) on the Lower East Side is a must-do for (used in the film Harry Met Sally... for that famous scene). It's a good area for a Sunday morning walk around. *The Metropolitan Art Museum,* besides being a fantastic museum*,* also has an award winning restaurant in the basement and is also great for lunch. There is also a rooftop where you can buy coffee and take in great views. *Central Park* on Saturday/Sunday (bands etc) is also an essential and the John Lennon memorial and apartment are nearby too.

NYC is graet for walking and exploring the different districts!

Shopping for electronics goods:-
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/
[broken link removed]

Essential bookshop:-
http://www.strandbooks.com/
(Think: The Winding Stair in Dublin x 100!)

N.B. too many people waste their time in just going to NYC to shop! Don't take the day trips to shopping centres! This is a waste! Just go to quality shops and buy less and buy what you cannot get or afford at home. Century 21 nearly had me filing for divorce! Hell! There is too much to see in NYC to spend the time shopping!

The crossroads of planet Earth!


----------



## meath23 (11 Nov 2007)

www.shopusa.ie is a great information site for shopping in New York if you are into shopping


----------



## ROSS (11 Nov 2007)

Yesterday's Irish Independent did a decent New York feature in their Weekend supplement.


----------



## scatriona (13 Nov 2007)

Hi

I booked a show for later this week in NYC but apparently most, including mine!, have been cancelled due to the stagaehand strike on Broadway!  Full refunds are being offered though...

S


----------



## dieter1 (14 Nov 2007)

kmelvin said:


> Hi, was there in September. Tips:
> 
> 1. Theres only 1 resturant I would eat in at Times Square - Ruby Tuesday.
> Didn't like the other resturants at Times Sq.
> ...




Its hilarious how different people are.  I too was in NY in sept (for 10 days).  I thought that the abercrombie store (i hear they are all similar - this was in midtown)was the most revolting shopping experience I have ever had.  Its more expensive than all the usual (GAP/American Eagle etc.) yet the stuff is the exact same with a different logo.  The music is nightclub loud, the place is completely dark (you need to go to a light to see a piece of clothing), its disgracefully packed.  They've built a brand around this (somehow) but its the worst shopping experience I have ever had.

If you like food, pick up the Zagat Survey guide (about $15) and get onto menupages.com for all the latest food places.  There are great food places everywhere, but you need to know where to look.  Zillions of places on third avenue below 42nd and above 15th, every type of place. 

We stayed in the Dumont Plaza, we had a very spacious two room suite overlooking the hudson.  It was about $250 per night, but it was high season.

Bleeker street is like georges street on a saturday night, east village is sort of like camden street (a step down, but much more fun).

We didnt take a taxi in 10 days (ok the weather was great), public transport is fantastic, subway is essential.  Make sure you hotel is near it.


----------



## Markjbloggs (26 Jan 2013)

*Hotels in Brooklyn*

Has anyone ever stayed in Brooklyn as an alternative to the overpriced hotels on Manhattan?


----------

